# Crescent Wifi?



## Tim (Jun 20, 2016)

I will be taking the #20 from CLT to NYP. I have quite a bit of work to complete on the ride but worried the wifi might not hold out. Specifically I will have to manipulate files that are 15-20MB in Excel for quite a few hours. Anyone have any recent experience on this train? I haven't ridden since they added the wifi. Thank you very much. Tim


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 20, 2016)

Download them and manipulate them offline, as the wifi in good conditions would struggle with maintaining the changes on the file if it's in the cloud.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 20, 2016)

I recommend that you find your own source of wifi. When the wifi is working, it is very slow and could be unreliable.


----------



## Tim (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies. That was kind of what I was expecting so now it's confirmed. Much appreciated.


----------



## jebr (Jun 20, 2016)

I think the wifi has a maximum file size of 10MB as well.


----------

